

A fantastic example of a well-designed personal website - elliah
http://aprilzero.com/

======
dewey
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8024073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8024073)

Making of Aprilzero:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203)

